# Problem w/ Deutz



## Landgreen (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi everyone. My name is Chris and I was hoping to get some help for my Uncle. He is working on a 6806 D Deutz. It is early seventies. He is replacing the PTO clutch. The problem he is having is the removal of the throw out bearing. How is it supposed to come off? 

Thanks in advance of any responses. Wasn't sure where to post this since I did not see a Deutz forum.


----------

